# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Các hãng hàng không giá rẻ phổ biến ở châu Âu và Á

## hangnt

*Vé máy bay là một trong những chi phí tốn kém nhất cho mỗi chuyến du lịch. Vì thế, nếu canh được vé giá rẻ thì bạn sẽ thoải mái trong hành trình của mình.*

Có một nguyên tắc chung khi mua vé của hầu hết các hãng hàng không giá rẻ là vé không đổi, trả lại được. Ngoài ra, vé sẽ rẻ hơn nữa nếu bạn loại bỏ những chi phí như đồ ăn uống, chọn chỗ ngồi, hành lý ký gửi, bảo hiểm... Bạn còn thường sẽ phải mua sớm, nhất là các đợt khuyến mại cách ngày khởi hành vài tháng, thậm chí hơn một năm. Vì thế, nếu quá bận bịu hoặc lịch làm việc thay đổi thường xuyên, nên cân nhắc khi mua vé máy bay giá rẻ. 

Một số website dưới đây sẽ gợi ý cho hành trình sắp tới của bạn:



Hai hãng hàng không giá rẻ khá phổ biến ở châu Á. 
www.airasia.com

AirAsia là hãng hàng không thông dụng ở châu Á, có chủ đầu tư ở Malaysia, hiện chiếm vị trí số một ở châu lục và dần có thêm nhiều đường bay châu Âu và Australia. Tại Việt Nam, hãng khởi hành từ Hà Nội, TP HCM và Đà Nẵng. Sân bay chính đặt tại Kuala Lumpur. Các đường bay thông dụng của AirAsia xuất phát từ Kuala Lumpur hay Bangkok ngoài rất nhiều tuyến nội địa, còn bay tới Australia, Trung Quốc, Hàn Quốc, Ấn Độ, Myanmar, Nepal, Sri Lanka, Philippines, Nhật Bản, Brunei...

www.tigerairways.com

Tiger Airways là hãng hàng không giá rẻ của Singapore bay đến nhiều điểm trong khu vực gồm Bangladesh, Trung Quốc, Ấn Độ, Indonesia, Philippines, Thái Lan, Australia, Hàn Quốc... 

www.jetstar.com

Jetstar thuộc hãng hàng không Qantas (Australia) bay từ Singapore đi Bangkok, Hong Kong, Việt Nam, Manila, Phnom Penh, Phuket, Siem Reap, Taipei, Osaka và Yangon... Hãng con của Jetstar là Valuair bay đi Jakarta, Surabaya và Denpasar (Bali). 

www.nokair.co.th

Nok Air của Thái Lan bay từ Bangkok đi các tuyến nội địa và các thành phố lớn trong khu vực Đông Nam Á, thêm Trung Quốc và Nhật Bản. 

www.easyjet.com

Một trong những hàng hàng không giá rẻ đầu tiên ở châu Âu, có mạng lưới phủ rộng nhất châu Âu, lên tới gần 100 sân bay. Hãng có ưu điểm là cất cánh đúng giờ, sân bay khá gần trung tâm. Lưu ý khi đặt vé vì thường vé đặt cuối cùng sẽ cao hơn nhiều so với click ban đầu. 

www.ryanair.com

Hãng hàng không giá rẻ của Ireland bay khắp châu Âu, cạnh tranh khá trực tiếp với Easyjet, thậm chí còn có nhiều tuyến bay hơn. Tuy nhiên hãng thường sử dụng các sân bay xa thành phố nên di chuyển khá mất thời gian, dù có xe đưa đón. 

www.airberlin.com

Là hãng hàng không giá rẻ lớn thứ ba ở châu Âu sau hai hãng trên, nhưng giá không rẻ bằng, chặng bay phong phú nối giữa các thành phố của Đức và Nam Âu với Anh và Bắc Phi trong vòng 98 sân bay. 

www.germanwings.com

Hãng có nhiều đường bay nối Đức với các nước châu Âu ở khu vực Nam Âu hoặc Trung Âu, sử dụng sân bay ở Cologne/Bonn, Stuttgart, Hamburg và Berlin làm sân bay chính, ngoài ra còn bay tới gần 60 sân bay khác trong châu lục. 

www.tuifly.com

Hãng hàng không của Đức có nhiều đường bay giữa Đức, Tây Âu và Anh tới khoảng 80 sân bay trong khu vực. 

www.airbaltic.com

Air Baltic - hãng của Latvia có công ty mẹ là Scandinavian Airlines liên doanh với SAS, bay từ thủ đô Riga đi tới nhiều địa danh khắp châu Âu. 

http://www.norwegian.com/en/

Hãng hàng không giá rẻ của Na Uy với các chuyến bay nội địa nước này và nối với các nước khu vực Nam Âu, Trung Âu, Ba Lan, Đan Mạch, Anh trong vòng 58 sân bay.

https://wizzair.com/en-GB/FlightSearch

Wizz Air là hãng hàng không giá rẻ của Hungary, với các chuyến bay nội địa Hung và Ba Lan đi khắp châu Âu, với khoảng 50 điểm đến. Điều đặc biệt là hãng có nhiều tuyến đến các điểm lạ và khá thú vị. 

_Theo ngoisao_

----------

